# why mono on top of braid for sharks?



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I've read a lot about guys running a few hundred yards of mono on top of their braid. what purpose does this serve? as a shock absorber since mono has stretch or is it more abrasion resistant in the sand and on shark skin?

what kind of knot do most of you use to tie the braid to the mono? Blood knot?

I'll be using a Penn senator 12/0 with 100lb power pro, and I havn't decided on what brand or lb test mono to put on top of it yet since I don't quite know it's purpose yet.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes and yes. Mono on top for abrasion and limits cutoffs. 

Do 130lb mono. You'll then need a heavy duty mono shock leader as well.

Can do uni or albright. Albright is stronger


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Yes and yes. Mono on top for abrasion and limits cutoffs.
> 
> Do 130lb mono. You'll then need a heavy duty mono shock leader as well.
> 
> Can do uni or albright. Albright is stronger


What he said^^^

I use Improved Clinch to Improved Clinch. Then double overhand the tag ends together. Trim off and superglue the knot. Roll in your fingers while still wet to smooth the knot. Slides through guides really well. And I've never had one fail.

Make sure superglue is dry before you reel it up on the reel.... :yes:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yes and yes. Mono on top for abrasion and limits cutoffs.
> 
> Do 130lb mono. You'll then need a heavy duty mono shock leader as well.
> 
> Can do uni or albright. Albright is stronger


x2 Or you can get hollow core braid and have your topshot spliced into your braid for a seemless, knotless, transition.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> x2 Or you can get hollow core braid and have your topshot spliced into your braid for a seemless, knotless, transition.


how is this accomplished?

do you have to go from a certain size hollow to mono, ex. 100lb hollow braid to 130lb mono would that work?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Make sure superglue is dry before you reel it up on the reel.... :yes:[/QUOTE]

HA HA HA! Yes, I could see it being an issue if the superglue is still wet. :001_huh:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

redfishing said:


> how is this accomplished?
> 
> do you have to go from a certain size hollow to mono, ex. 100lb hollow braid to 130lb mono would that work?



Try to search it. Or give a few shops a call.

I have 130lb mono spliced 8ft into about 250lb braid. If you already have braid on it I'd just stick with that if it's not hollow. It's already on so save money. Hollow gets pricey


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> Make sure superglue is dry before you reel it up on the reel.... :yes:


 HA HA HA! Yes, I could see it being an issue if the superglue is still wet. :001_huh:[/QUOTE]

Not that I did it, but it seemed a good idea to add the disclaimer... :yes:

I could see where it might impede the casting distance...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Justin618 said:


> redfishing said:
> 
> 
> > how is this accomplished?
> ...


Get about 500 yards of 100lb Jerry Brrown hollow and then 125lbs BullBuster mono. Then take it to Outcast and they will splice it for you, don't have to worry about a knot going through the guides. Yeah the Albright knot is smaller compared to others but if you shark alone there is that chance the knot could catch on a guide while Yaking the bait out, no need to worry if it has a hollow splice.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just look up the specs and put enough braid on there to allow at least a few 100 yards of mono. You want to have enough mono on there to allow you to drop Bait with just mono in water. Braid in water isn't a bad thing but I'd prefer mono over braid anyday. 

Just check on braid/mono setups. I have 500 yards of 130lb mono on both my reels and about 250 of 100lb on my 9/0. This allows my big reels to do short to big drops and allows 9/0 to do an avg drop and not have braid in water.

Just put a good amount of braid in case of an "oh sh*t" run


----------

